# Popcorn On The Cob recipe...



## kleenex (Oct 2, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QA4SB9WuR8


ooooohhhhh sooo simple...


----------



## roadfix (Oct 2, 2015)

This is one of the coolest things I've ever seen on the internet!   I'm trying this tonight!


----------



## Addie (Oct 3, 2015)

He got his ear out of the garden. I wonder if it works for store bought corn on the cob with the silks and husks still attached?


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 3, 2015)

No, it won't. Popcorn is a different variety of corn from sweet corn, which is pretty much all that's available in the produce section. You would have to buy popcorn seeds and raise it yourself in order to do this. Unless you know a farmer who is raising popcorn.

http://www2.kenyon.edu/projects/farmschool/food/corntyp.htm


----------



## Addie (Oct 3, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> No, it won't. Popcorn is a different variety of corn from sweet corn, which is pretty much all that's available in the produce section. You would have to buy popcorn seeds and raise it yourself in order to do this. Unless you know a farmer who is raising popcorn.
> 
> Types of Corn



That is what I thought. It is a special type of corn for popping. He should have made that clear in the video.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 3, 2015)

Ok, so much for that....  I'm bummed now....


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 3, 2015)

roadfix said:


> Ok, so much for that....  I'm bummed now....



Sorry! But you're in LA. You should be able to find practically anything!


----------



## roadfix (Oct 3, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Sorry! But you're in LA. You should be able to find practically anything!


Yeah, but I hate L.A.  ))


----------



## taxlady (Oct 3, 2015)

Neato! I love that some of the kernels popped and were still attached.


----------



## Addie (Oct 4, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> No, it won't. Popcorn is a different variety of corn from sweet corn, which is pretty much all that's available in the produce section. You would have to buy popcorn seeds and raise it yourself in order to do this. Unless you know a farmer who is raising popcorn.
> 
> Types of Corn



Thanks for posting that link. Informative.


----------



## CatPat (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh that looks very good! 

He forgot the butter and salt, ha!

~Cat


----------

